# Rio de Janeiro Travel Guide: best tourist attractions



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, guys! I'll will show you in this thread the main tourist attractions and interest spots in Rio, the host city of the next Summer Olympic Games, that is, places where tourists can have a very good experience, whether for cultural enrichment or to simply enjoy with friends. The idea is to bring as many different spots as I can, from now until the beginning of the event, so let's start!














```
[CENTER]General Index[/CENTER]

[B][U][CENTER]Central Zone[/CENTER][/U][/B]
- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124225719#post124225719"]Cinelândia[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124229271#post124229271"]Municipal Theatre[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124249633#post124249633"]National Library of Brazil[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124254559#post124254559"]National Museum of Fine Arts[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124304054#post124304054"]Candelária Church[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124414388#post124414388"]Rio Art Museum[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124436284#post124436284"]Lapa Neighborhood[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124463095#post124463095"]Lapa Arches[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124515920#post124515920"]Selarón Staircase[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124666947#post124666947"]Metropolitan Cathedral[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124695279#post124695279"]Royal Portuguese Reading Room[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124720930#post124720930"]Navy Cultural Space[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124825812#post124825812"]Fiscal Island[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126302986#post126302986"]XV Square[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126330689#post126330689"]Arco do Teles[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126349034#post126349034"]Imperial Palace[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126363259#post126363259"]Old Cathedral[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126533373#post126533373"]Tiradentes Palace[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127020050#post127020050"]Santa Teresa Neighborhood[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127121569#post127121569"]Ruins Park[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128420142#post128420142"]Church of the Monastery of Saint Benedict[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130014944#post130014944"]Largo da Carioca[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130054770#post130054770"]Saint Francis of Penance Church[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130292289#post130292289"]Glória Neighborhood[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130315665#post130315665"]Marina da Glória[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131788565#post131788565"]Museum of Modern Art[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131992131#post131992131"]Paquetá Island[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132618575#post132618575"]Conceição Hill[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134767344#post134767344"]Port Zone[/URL]


[B][U][CENTER]South Zone[/CENTER][/U][/B]
- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124209978#post124209978"]Flamengo Park[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124272212#post124272212"]Botanical Garden[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124281697#post124281697"]Ipanema Beach[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124338062#post124338062"]Urca Neighborhood[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124362499#post124362499"]Cláudio Coutinho Trail[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124632813#post124632813"]Dona Marta Belvedere[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126593278#post126593278"]Lage Park[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126669273#post126669273"]Dois Irmãos Hiking Trail[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126820274#post126820274"]Arpoador[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129609452#post129609452"]Cosme Velho Neighborhood[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130078983#post130078983"]Dois Irmãos Park[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131950406#post131950406"]Catacumba Park[/URL]


[B][U][CENTER]West Zone[/CENTER][/U][/B]
- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126846098#post126846098"]Joá Neighborhood[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127203642#post127203642"]Barra da Tijuca Neighborhood[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127380855#post127380855"]Barra da Tijuca Beach[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129631928#post129631928"]Pedra Bonita Hiking Trail[/URL]


[B][U][CENTER]North Zone[/CENTER][/U][/B]
- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124572253#post124572253"]Tijuca National Park[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124589943#post124589943"]Vista Chinesa[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131872936#post131872936"]Maracanã Stadium[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131951655#post131951655"]Moorish Palace[/URL]


[B][U][CENTER]Greater Rio[/CENTER][/U][/B]
- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124750568#post124750568"]Guanabara Bay[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124852900#post124852900"]Contemporary Museum of Art[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124954293#post124954293"]Niemeyer Pathway[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124976235#post124976235"]Niterói Beaches[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125113259#post125113259"]Santa Cruz Fortress[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125151290#post125151290"]Pico and São Luiz Fortressses[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125210432#post125210432"]Icaraí Beach and Neighborhood[/URL]

- [URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126254852#post126254852"]Niterói City Park[/URL]
```

​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Flamengo Park


Flamengo Park is located close to the famous Sugarloaf Mountain, and stretches along the shores of Guanabara Bay, providing a dramatic backdrop for its visitors. It was conceived and designed by Lota de Macedo Soares, with Modernist gardens and civic landscapes designed by world renowned landscape designer and artist Roberto Burle Marx. It is home to the Rio de Janeiro Museum of Modern Art, the Carmen Miranda Museum, and the "Monument to the Dead of World War II" with Modernist memorial sculptures. The park has a strong sports tradition, with many different outdoor recreational facilities available. During the upcoming 2016 Summer Olympics, it will serve as venue to athletics and road cycling Olympic events.



Parque do Flamengo - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Parque do Flamengo - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Aterro do Flamengo by Dan and Ana, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Family Run 2011 - Rio de Janeiro by João Cassiano, no Flickr


CIRCUITO DAS ESTAÇÕES ADIDAS PRIMAVERA RJ 2012-144 by DIOGO RANGEL, no Flickr


Rio+20 - Cúpula dos Povos - Parque do Flamengo - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pão de Açúcar by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


Rio+20 - Cúpula dos Povos - Parque do Flamengo - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Parque do Flamengo, Rio de Janeiro by Raul Lisboa, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Aterro do Flamengo - RJ by Gustavo Freire, no Flickr


Pedal do Mirante do Pasmado by Marcio Bittencourt, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Cinelândia


Cinelândia is the popular name of the area around Floriano square, one of the most important in the center of Rio. Named after the many cinemas once located there, today Cinelândia holds some of the city's oldest and grandest structures, mostly following the French Beaux-Arts architectural style: the Municipal Theatre, the National Library, the Municipality of Rio, the Higher Court and the National Museum of Fine Arts. Most of the cinemas are now closed, but the region around Cinelândia is still a lively spot in Rio thanks to its bars, restaurants and cultural attractions.



Cinelândia vista da Câmara Municipal - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


RIO DE JANEIRO by Yahoo! Brasil, no Flickr


Rio+20 - A Terra Vista do Céu - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Theatro Municipal - Centro do Rio - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Câmara Municipal - Centro do Rio - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


asdP1010763 by JPBrazil, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Cinelândia Square by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Green Downtown by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Municipal Theatre


The Municipal Theatre of Rio de Janeiro is located in the city center near the National Library and the National Museum of Fine Arts, overlooking the spacious Cinelândia Square. Built in the beginning of the 20th century, it is considered to be one of the most beautiful and important theatres in the country. It is designed in an eclectic style, inspired by the Paris Opera House. 



Municipal by Felipe Ouro Preto, no Flickr


Theatro Municipal by thiagorns21, no Flickr


Teatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro by Gabriel Lehto, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

the infernal comedy by Mathieu Bertrand Struck, no Flickr


Theatro Municipal - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Teatro Municipal - Rio de Janeiro by Mário Marques, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Municipal Theatre Rio de Janeiro by blindman2009, no Flickr


*Old (1909)*


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

National Library of Brazil


Holding over 9 million volumes within its stacks and archives, Brazil's extensive National Library is the largest library in Latin America and the 7th largest in the world. It remains one of the first institutions established during Rio's reign as imperial capital. Founded in 1810 and relocated to its current Greek Revival-style setting in 1910, the library has maintained an archive of the country's most important publications, periodicals, photographs, films, and music through the present.



Biblioteca Nacional by Projeto Carioquinha, no Flickr


Biblioteca Nacional by .**rickipanema**., no Flickr


Biblioteca Nacional do Brasil by David Bank, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Biblioteca Nacional by Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flickr


Biblioteca Nacional by Chris McDaniel, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Biblioteca Nacional - Salão de Leitura de Obras Raras by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

National Museum of Fine Arts


The National Museum of Fine Arts is among the chief cultural institutions in the country, holding one of the most important and comprehensive collections of Brazilian Art with a particularly strong emphasis on paintings and sculptures of the 1800s. Since its establishment in 1937, the museum's collection has expanded greatly and now boasts over 20,000 pieces of paintings, sculptures, drawings and prints among other important forms of fine art including Brazilian folk art and African art. 



Museu Nacional de Belas Artes by André Leite Araujo, no Flickr


Av. Rio Branco - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Museu Nacional de Belas Artes - Rio de Janeiro by Eduardo Melon, no Flickr


VI RioHarpFestival - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Botanical Garden


Settled on the edge of the Tijuca National Park, the Botanical Garden of Rio is a natural jewel with more than two centuries old. It's home to over 9,000 species of native and foreign plants, with dozens of thematic areas reproducing natural environments and ecosystems of different regions from Brazil and the world. Highlights include the Amazon section with a lake containing massive water lilies, the orchids and the Japanese Garden. One of the most beautiful parts is the Avenue of Royal Palms, lined with 134 majestic palms over 30 meters high.



DSC04076 by Os Rúpias, no Flickr


Jardim Botânico do Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Jardim Botânico - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Jardim Botanico - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Jardim Botânico do Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Deusa Tétis - Louis Sauvageau - Jardim Botanico by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Only Love in Rio 2 - Jardim Botanico - Brasil by Ricardo, no Flickr


Lago Frei Leandro - Jardim Botânico do Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Tijuca National Park


One of the last remnants of Atlantic Rainforest, Tijuca National Park is the world's largest urban forest and Brazil's only inner city national park, giving Rio residents and visitors a huge natural wonderland on its doorstep. The park embraces the city, its dense vegetation tumbling down steep mountainsides from Corcovado west to Barra da Tijuca. 

The forest contains a number of attractions, most notably the sculpture of Christ the Redeemer atop Corcovado mountain. It's home to hundreds of species of plants and wildlife, found only in the Atlantic Rainforest. There are waterfalls and cooling streams too, as well as viewpoints such as Mirante Dona Marta and Vista Chinesa, which provide some of the city's most awesome panoramas. Hundreds of walking and cycling trails lead through the forest, including ascents of Rio's highest peaks. There are also various picnic spots for relaxation and enjoyment of the natural surroundings.



Floresta da Tijuca com Pedra da Gávea ao fundo by Carlos Costabile, no Flickr


Floresta da Tijuca, Parque Nacional da Tijuca, Rio de Janeiro_4863 by Flavio Veloso, no Flickr


Parque Nacional da Tijuca - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro - Floresta da Tijuca - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Cascatinha de Taunay - Floresta da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Ande na Luz by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Parque Nacional da Tijuca por Claudio Lara, no Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/92eywC]
Floresta da Tijuca by Lais Crouchoud, no Flickr









[/url]Pessoas Floresta Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro - RJ - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

TRILHA FLORESTA DA TIJUCA / RJ por Elizabeth Benevides, no Flickr


Fé by Allan Julianelli, no Flickr


Vista Chinesa - Rio de Janeiro - Esporte by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

TRABALHO EM EQUIPE by Ricardo, no Flickr









Floresta da Tijuca - Parque Nacional da Tijuca por Claudio Lara, no Flickr


​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG, these streams and waterfalls are wonderful! :banana:

What is the name of the flat-topped mountain seen in two pictures? Could you also post the panorama of the city from Mirante Dona Marta and Vista Chinesa viewpoints?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> What is the name of the flat-topped mountain seen in two pictures?


Didn't recognize it? It's the Pedra da Gávea mountain  I will make a separate post for it soon, including some of the great views one can get from there!



WasabiHoney said:


> Could you also post the panorama of the city from Mirante Dona Marta and Vista Chinesa viewpoints?


Yes, of course! I'm preparing a post for each of Rio's better viewpoints including these two, that's why I didn't post them in my last reply. Vista Chinesa will be the next sight!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Vista Chinesa


An oriental style pavilion perched at 380 meters, the Vista Chinesa is one of the most striking monuments of the Tijuca Forest, erected in 1903 to honor Rio's Chinese immigrants. Regarded as one of the grandest Chinese monuments in South America, the gazebo offers spectacular views over the city, spanning the coastal lagoons and mountaintops, including the Christ the Redeemer statue atop Corcovado, Ipanema and Copacabana beaches.



Sequência de duas imagens - sequence of two images by Marcus Vinicius Lameiras, no Flickr


Olha Lá! por Luiz Felipe Leal, no Flickr


Vista Chinesa - Rio de Janeiro - RJ - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Vista Chinesa by Michel Silva, no Flickr


Como todo dia nasce, novo em cada amanhecer - Dawn - Vista Chinesa - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Dona Marta Belvedere


Located at 340 meters high, this Belvedere offers visitors one of the best panoramic sights of some of Rio's most famous post-cards at once: the Sugarloaf, Christ's Statue, Rodrigo de Freitas Lagoon, Guanabara Bay, Maracanã Stadium, many beaches and small islands close to the coast. Dona Marta is actually very close to the Statue of Christ the Redeemer and for many it became a "mandatory first stop" when going there by car. 



The Hottest Day of the Last Centure! / O Dia Mais Quente do Último Século! by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


My Incredible Blue... by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mirante Dona Marta | Dona Marta Belvedere - Rio de Janeiro by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Mirante Dona Marta | Dona Marta Belvedere - Rio de Janeiro by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Manhã de Carnaval - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## Baitalon (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice thread!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Metropolitan Cathedral


The enormous futuristic cathedral was built between the years of 1964 and 1979 in honour of Saint Sebastian, the patron saint of Rio. Its exterior was constructed by the architect Edgar de Oliveira, who took his inspiration from the Mayan pyramids in Mexico. However, unlike the pyramids which are square, the cathedral is shaped like a cone, which is said to symbolise the people's closeness to God. 

Inside the cathedral, there are four brightly-coloured stained glass windows which stretch all the way from the floor to the ceiling over the walls, symbolising God descending and coming before man. In the basement is the Sacred Art Museum, which is home to a collection of historical artefacts such as sculptures, murals and artwork. The cathedral can accommodate up to 20,000 worshippers.



Catedral Metropolitana de São Sebastião, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil - Have a blessed Sunday dear friends !!! by Liem Bui, no Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana de São Sebastião, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil - Have a blessed Sunday dear friends !!! by Liem Bui, no Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana by futtyfutty, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Cathédrale Métropolitaine St Sébastien (Catedral Metropolitana) - Version Violette - Rio De Janeiro - Centro - Brésil by Michaël DUCLOUX, no Flickr


The City Lights... by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


> Didn't recognize it? It's the Pedra da Gávea mountain


Yes I noticed it looked like Pedra da Gavea, but thought maybe it was another mountain in the hinterland.



brazilian001 said:


>


This is the exact same view from which I discovered the existence of a city called Rio de Janeiro some 25 years ago, only that it was a black and white picture  The deep blue of the water is fantastic is this one, truly to the picture's title!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> Yes I noticed it looked like Pedra da Gavea, but thought maybe it was another mountain in the hinterland.


Those are not the most usual angles of Pedra da Gávea (the most well known is the view from the beach), that's why you didn't recognize it right away. 



WasabiHoney said:


> This is the exact same view from which I discovered the existence of a city called Rio de Janeiro some 25 years ago, only that it was a black and white picture


Yes you told me that sometime ago, that you discovered the city in your childhood by this same angle in an old encyclopedia  This is one of Rio's most famous angle for sure, if not the most!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Royal Portuguese Reading Room


Built from 1880 to 1887 by settlers wanting to honor the art and literature of their homeland, the Royal Portuguese Reading Room has the distinction of holding the largest and most valuable collection of Portuguese works outside of Portugal, with over 350,000 volumes filling its countless bookshelves, many dating from the 16th, 17th and 18th centuries. In addition to its collection of rare works, the library is known for its architectural Neo-Manueline design, which evokes the Gothic-Renaissance style that flourished during the time of the Portuguese discoveries. It also holds a small collection of paintings, sculptures and ancient coins.



Real Gabinete Português - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Real Gabinete Português - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Real Gabinete Português - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

o universo (que outros chamam a biblioteca) por Mathieu Bertrand Struck, no Flickr


Real Gabinete Português de Leitura por marcelo nacinovic, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Navy Cultural Space


On the waterfront, the Navy Cultural Space is a sailor's delight. Moored along the dock are the Riachuelo submarine and the Bauru (a small WWII destroyer), which have been turned into floating museums. You'll also find a 19th-century vessel used by Dom João VI (King of Portugal), countless ship models, maps and navigational instruments charting the history of imperial and Brazilian navigation. 



Espaço Cultural da Marinha, Rio de Janeiro by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


Espaço Cultural Marinha (Brazilian Navy Museum) Rio de Janeiro (8) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr


Espaço Cultural Marinha (Brazilian Navy Museum) Rio de Janeiro (31) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Espaço Cultural Marinha (Brazilian Navy Museum) Rio de Janeiro (15) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr


Galeota Imperial by Rodrigo Jordy, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Guanabara Bay


A vast oceanic inlet flanked by the looming peaks of Sugarloaf Mountain and Papagaio Peak and dotted with over 100 islands, Guanabara Bay provides a dramatic backdrop to the city of Rio. Measuring in at about 412 square kilometers, Guanabara is Brazil's second largest bay, home to the cities of Niterói, the Port of Rio de Janeiro and Rio's two airports. The iconic landscape has been immortalized on countless postcards.

The city of Niterói is connected via road bridge to Rio, and passenger ferries regularly cross the bay to Niterói and the Island of Paquetá. Most visitors choose to explore the sights of Guanabara Bay with a boat cruise from Rio harbor, taking in highlights like the Rio neighborhoods of Botafogo, Flamengo and Urca, the beaches of Niterói and the fortresses of São João and Santa Cruz. 



Ilha Fiscal e Pão de Açúcar by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Centro e o Aeroporto Santos Dumont by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Ilha das Enxadas e Ponte Rio-Niterói by rbpdesigner, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Baía de Guanabara - Ponte Rio-Niterói - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Guanabara Bay by Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


>


There is such a regal feel about this place, it takes me back to another era!



brazilian001 said:


>


Wonderful photo!


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Wonderful thread and memories from this stunning city There are so many stunning places that I missed during my visit.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fiscal Island


This lime-green, neo-Gothic palace of Fiscal Island sitting in Guanabara Bay looks like something out of a child's fairytale book. It was designed by engineer Adolfo del Vecchio and completed in 1889. Originally used to supervise port operations, the palace is famous as the location of the last Imperial Ball in November 1889. It was the last big party of the monarchy before the proclamation of the Brazilian Republic. Today it's open for guided tours, which leave from the Navy Cultural Space usually by boat.










Ilha Fiscal, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Antonello, no Flcir


Rio de Janeiro - Castelo da Ilha fiscal by Naim Jose Ayub, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Passeando na Baía de Guanabara by Rafael Soares Pinto, no Flickr


Ilha Fiscal, Rio by Flavi., on Flickr


Ilha Fiscal - Foto: Pedro Kirilos | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Contemporary Museum of Art


A landmark structure by all measures, the Contemporary Museum of Art is just across the Guanabara Bay in Niterói, the city facing Rio de Janeiro. Completed in 1996, this museum looks almost like a spaceship and was designed by famous Brazilian architect, Oscar Niemeyer, and it certainly exhibits his passion for curves. 

The art that is on display at any given time is mostly abstract in nature. Sculptures figure among the main pieces, as do paintings, and visitors can also inspect some curious textile works. When you're not checking the art, you can check out the amazing views that the museum's many picture windows provide, including great views of Niterói, the bay, Sugarloaf Mountain, and the sprawling expanse of Rio, creating an extra bonus to taking in this museum. 



MAC - Museu de Arte Contemporanea - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro por .**rickipanema**., no Flickr


MAC por T Silva, no Flickr


Rio de Janeiro visto do MAC Museu de Arte Contemporanêa por .**rickipanema**., no Flick​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

MAC - Contemporary Art Museum by Jeferson Felix, no Flickr


Oscar Niemeyer , MAC by Marcelo Nacinovic, no Flickr


MAC - Museu de Arte Contemporânea - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Beach by Jeferson Felix, no Flickr


MAC - Museu de Arte Contemporânea - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Niemeyer Pathway


An architectural complex that made Niterói the second city in the world with the largest number of works designed by architect Oscar Niemeyer, surpassed only by Brasília. Aiming to create a new tourism scene and revitalize certain areas of the city, the pathway features seven urban facilities: the Roberto Silveira Memory Center (which gathers information about the city of Niterói and the State of Rio de Janeiro on various media), the Oscar Niemeyer Foundation (which exposes the architect's collection), the Popular Theater, the JK Square, the Petrobras Cinema Museum, the Museum of Contemporary Art and the Charitas Waterway Station (which connects Rio and Niterói). 



Caminho Niemeyer com Ponte Rio-Niterói ao fundo. Cidade de Niterói, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Caminho Niemeyer com Pão de Açúcar ao fundo. Cidade de Niterói, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Caminho Niemeyer com Ponte Rio-Niterói ao fundo. Niterói, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Caminho Niemeyer na cidade de Niterói, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr









Estação das Barcas de Charitas by Aldo Garcia, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ Interesting structures, I didn't know there existed other Niemeyer works in Niteroi aside from the Contemporary Art Museum.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> Interesting structures, I didn't know there existed other Niemeyer works in Niteroi aside from the Contemporary Art Museum.


They are completely overshadowed by the museum, which was his first work in Niterói and eventually became the main postcard of the city. The other works came later, in the 2000s. I didn't mention in the text, but the Pathway includes ten projects in total, seven completed and three still in the design phase (a integration multimodal terminal, a cathedral and a convention center)


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Niterói Beaches


Niterói has a wonderful unique view of Rio and some of the state's most beautiful beaches. If you're looking for perfect surf in paradise, Itacoatiara Beach is a great place to catch some of the best surf in Rio. Set amongst lush tropical vegetation and far away from the hustle and bustle of the nearby cities, it is also an excellent place to relax and revitalize. 

Not further from there you can find the "lost in time" Itaipu Beach, a fishermen's colony surrounded by sand dunes, a lagoon, a canal, a white church on a hill and some colonial era ruins. It is probably one of the best sunsets you can see over Rio's shoreline (Copacabana, Ipanema and Barra on the horizon). Also worthwhile is a visit to next door Camboinhas Beach. Other beaches include: Piratininga, Prainha and Sossego, all on the Atlantic side. 



Costão de Itacoatiara e Eu - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Praia de Itacoatiara - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Ricardo, no Flickr


Praia de Itacoatiara - Mirante das Andorinhas - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Praia de Itacoatiara - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Praia de Camboinhas - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr









Praia de Camboinhas by Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Futebol - Praia de Piratininga - Niterói - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Por do Sol em Piratininga - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ I love how close the mountains of Rio look in the last two pictures! Could you also post pictures from Itaipu Beach, which sounds interesting?

By the way, are these beaches also frequented by Cariocas? They seem to be an interesting option for those seeking something different from the bustle of Rio's beaches.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> Could you also post pictures from Itaipu Beach, which sounds interesting?


I searched for pictures from Itaipu when I was preparing this post, but unfortunately couldn't find photos of good quality to post. Itaipu and Camboinhas are in fact a long strip of sand, divided by a canal. You can have an idea in this photo, which shows Camboinhas in the foreground and Itaipu in the background, close to the mountains. I could find one photo (below) however, showing a broader angle of Rio's shoreline seen from Itaipu: Pedra da Gávea on the far left with the Two Pitons just in front, Sugarloaf on the far right and Corcovado mountain with the Christ somewhere in the middle close to the antennas. 












About the colonial era ruins I mentioned in the text: there is an archaeological museum close to the beach (the Archaeological Museum of Itaipu) which is actually very little known by outsiders and that was created in 1977 from nearby archaeological sites with pieces dating up to 7,000 BC. It is installed in the ruins of an old convent founded in the beginning of the 18th century. The museum's collection features objects of people who lived in the Rio de Janeiro state coast before the discovery of Brazil and its highlights are six blocks from the Camboinhas Sandbank, dated from 6,000 BC. Again, there are not so many photos available, but I could find a few: the old convent and the ruins lining the covent (also here)




WasabiHoney said:


> By the way, are these beaches also frequented by Cariocas? They seem to be an interesting option for those seeking something different from the bustle of Rio's beaches.


They are definitely great options, for sure! Yes, they are frequented by cariocas but not in large scale. Among the neighbors, I would say they are more frequented by residents of Niterói neighboring cities than cariocas properly. People from Rio when seeking something different, usually elect the beaches on the western part of the city, mostly Recreio, Prainha, Macumba and Grumari, but there are also some other secluded and lesser-known stretches of sands accessible only by trail that can also be explored. In fact, this is an area unknown by most people coming to Rio to tourism, and little known even by some locals, while some consider the area as having some of the best beaches in the city!


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


> You can have an idea in this photo


Another photo by Rick Ipanema I see. This guy is a serious rival to Osmar Carioca when it comes to photos of Rio! 



brazilian001 said:


> People from Rio when seeking something different, usually elect the beaches on the western part of the city, mostly Recreio, Prainha, Macumba and Grumari





brazilian001 said:


> some consider the area as having some of the best beaches in the city!


Have you tried any of these beaches? Do they get mosquitoes because of the lagoon behind them?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> Another photo by Rick Ipanema I see. This guy is a serious rival to Osmar Carioca when it comes to photos of Rio!


Indeed! They are both great photographers, among my favorites from Rio!



WasabiHoney said:


> Have you tried any of these beaches? Do they get mosquitoes because of the lagoon behind them?


Yes, to Recreio/Barra da Tijuca I have been many times, to the others I just passed by. Fortunately they don't get mosquitoes, even with the lagoon behind. I believe this is mostly due to the strong winds that blow in this area (there is no great mountains surrounding these beaches, at least not so close, unlike Leblon and Ipanema for instance, which are "protected" by mountains around, so in the last two one won't find such strong winds)


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Santa Cruz Fortress


Built to defend the Guanabara Bay in 1555, the Santa Cruz fortress in Niterói played an important part at crucial moments in the history of Brazil, preventing invasions by French and Dutch marauders. Today, this fortress still bears the marks of its past and its memories, including cannons, cells, torture chambers and a chapel dedicated to Saint Barbara that can be admired during excursions. Other constructions in Niterói also helped protect Brazil in the course of its history, including forts such as Boa Viagem, Gragoatá, Imbuí, Barão do Rio Branco, Pico and São Luiz.



forte sta cruz e pao de açucar by Marco Monteiro, no Flickr


Entrance of Santa Cruz Fortress by gbreis, no Flickr


FORTALEZA DE SANTA CRUZ DA BARRA, Jurujuba, Niterói / Rio de Janeiro - Brasil. by GILVANDRO GURGEL, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fortaleza de Santa Cruz da Barra by Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flickr









Fortaleza de Santa Cruz da Barra by Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flickr


​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


> Today, this fortress still bears the marks of its past and its memories, including cannons, cells, *torture chambers* and a chapel dedicated to Saint Barbara


How charming!



brazilian001 said:


> Other constructions in Niterói also helped protect Brazil in the course of its history, including forts such as Boa Viagem, Gragoatá, Imbuí, Barão do Rio Branco, Pico and São Luiz.


All in Niteroi? Do they still survive?



brazilian001 said:


>


Is that another fort across the straight by the way?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> All in Niteroi? Do they still survive?


Yes, all in Niterói and they all survive. I'm preparing a special post for Pico and São Luiz fortresses and will try to find a photo of the others just to illustrate.



WasabiHoney said:


> Is that another fort across the straight by the way?


Yes, that's São João fortress in Urca neighborhood. I will show later some of Rio's fortress on the tourist route, including this one, Copacabana and Leme fortresses.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pico and São Luiz Fortresses


At the top of Pico Hill, with an altitude of about 230 meters, are the ruins of Pico and São Luiz Fortresses. Pico began operating in 1770, aiming to protect the entrance of the coast, the Guanabara Bay and Santa Cruz Fortress. Five years later, São Luiz Fortress was built and, in 1891, the two were united, forming a unique architectural complex. From the top of the hill, you can see on one side Santa Cruz Fortress, Urca Hill and Sugarloaf; on the other side the infinite Atlantic in a dazzling view.



Forte São Luiz - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Portão Caminhada dos Fortes - Niterói - RJ - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Refazendo uma foto antiga... by Felippe Seifert, no Flickr


Entrada da Baia de Guanabara - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Icaraí Beach and Neighborhood


Icaraí is to Niterói what Copacabana is to Rio's residents: the most traditional neighborhood with excellent shopping opportunities and great restaurants. Great for jogging and biking with a view of Rio's main landmarks across the Guanabara Bay. Besides of the fantastic view of the neighboring city, the location has at your disposition the Contemporary Museum of Art, and reserves one of the most beautiful sunsets of the city.



Take a seat... by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Icaraí - Niterói by Lorram, no Flickr


Icaraí - Niterói by Lorram, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Icaraí - Niterói by Lorram, no Flickr


Icaraí - Niterói by Lorram, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Icaraí - Niterói by Lorram, no Flickr


Tribute - Praia de Icarai - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Indeed, Icarai is Niteroi's version of Copacabana. It beats Copacabana in one thing however... the view!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> Indeed, Icarai is Niteroi's version of Copacabana. It beats Copacabana in one thing however... the view!


There is a carioca joke that says "the best thing about Niterói is the view", making reference to the wonderful views of Rio one can get from there, but Niterói has the last laugh however, as the city is ranked as having the highest quality of life in the state


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Aha, interesting! What helped it get the first spot instead of Rio? Having more greenery, fewer slums, less traffic congestion... ? Or downright the view? :lol:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

I think that Rio is the most beautiful and exciting city in South America!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Great job guy, please, keep posting!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry for the absence guys, I'm back to continue this thread! I will post soon the last spot from Niterói and then will get back to Rio, there's still much to post!



WasabiHoney said:


> Aha, interesting! What helped it get the first spot instead of Rio? Having more greenery, fewer slums, less traffic congestion... ? Or downright the view? :lol:


The latter? :lol: This ranking actually considered the HDI index measurement only. The smaller percentage of population living in slums in Niterói might have contributed in this case, but other factors should be considered as well. 



falp6 said:


> I think that Rio is the most beautiful and exciting city in South America!





Rio atrato said:


> Great job guy, please, keep posting!


:cheers1:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Niterói City Park


A natural reserve, the Niterói City Park occupies an area of 150 thousand square meters in the Viração hill, at an altitude of 270 meters. Opened in 1976, this bucolic location has a lookout point that offers panoramic views of the lakes and beaches in Niterói. From there one can also appreciate the beauty of the Guanabara Bay and the city of Rio de Janeiro. The park is a favorite spot among hang gliding enthusiasts, and has two ramps for that type of sport. One faces the Charitas beach, while the other one points at the Piratininga lagoon.



Grupo Friends Apresenta: by Ricardo, no Flickr


Parque da Cidade - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Parque da Cidade em Niteroi by Marcelo Nacinovic, no Flickr


Rio sempre lindo | Parque da Cidade, Niterói - RJ by Luiz Felipe Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Por do Sol no Parque da Cidade - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Sunshine on my Shoulder in Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Montanhas do Rio de Janeiro - Mountains of Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

XV Square


XV Square is the historic heart of Rio. Dominated by the Imperial Palace, this flagstone square next to the ferry port preserves the memory of Rio under Portuguese rule more than any other part of the city. Until de proclamation of Republic in 1889, the square was the political center of Rio, and after the arrival of the royal family from Portugal, it became the seat of power for Brazil. Notable sights around the square include the Imperial Palace, the old convent of Carmelite nuns, Tiradentes Palace with its large dome and Greek columns, and on the north side of the square, the Arco do Teles, one of the constructions remaining from the colonial times which gives passage to a preserved line-up of colorful colonial buildings. 










Paço Imperial na Praça XV de Novembro by Halley Pacheco, no Panoramio


DSC01850 by Bruno.BH, no Flickr


Praça XV by MAHM, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Monte Carmo - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Rua Primeiro de Março, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Rubem Porto Jr, no Flickr









Palácio Tiradentes e Paço Imperial by Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


>


Splendid photo!



brazilian001 said:


>


I noticed a sharp peak protruding from behind the hills, right above the person gliding, can you see it? Do you know how it's called? Maybe it's Pedra do Elefante?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> I noticed a sharp peak protruding from behind the hills, right above the person gliding, can you see it? Do you know how it's called? Maybe it's Pedra do Elefante?


What an eye you have! Yes, I think you're right about the name. I found a photo of Pedra do Elefante hill and it seems to be the same:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Arco do Teles


A good way to get to know a bit of old-style Rio is to enter Arco do Teles, a colourful and picturesque passage nestled along the streets surrounding the historic XV Square. Walk through this old archway and come to a tiny remnant of old colonial Rio, complete with narrow shop fronts and cobblestone streets, transforming into a lively outdoor patio in the evenings. 



Downtown Rio by benyeuda, no Flickr


Travessa do Comércio by Leo Soares - DF, no Flickr









Travessa do Comércio: street restaurants by Christian Sorand, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Travessa do Comercio, Centro, Rio de Janeiro.jpg by nicolas_le_brazidec, no Flickr


[Pano] 8º Varal FotoRio by Adriano Caheté, no Flickr


Feira de artesanato na Rua do Mercado by Rodrigo Jordy, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Lapa dos Mercadores by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Pubs en Rua do Ouvidor - RJ by fioghual, no Flickr









Rua do Ouvidor: narrow street by Christian Sorand, no Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed superb, awesome and very nice new photos, brazilian... :cheers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

This area has an intensely Mediterranean feel about it, maybe even more than Lapa!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Imperial Palace


The Imperial Palace of Rio de Janeiro was built in 1743 and was one of the main political centers of Brazil for nearly 150 years. Over the centuries, it served as the main residence of colonial Governors, both the main residence of the Portuguese royal family, as well as the primary workplace of the subsequent Brazilian royals. Today, it's an important cultural center, hosting temporary art exhibitions of painting, sculpture, cinema and music. It also houses a library specializing in art, architecture and engineering, and also containing several rare books from the 16th to the 18th centuries.



Paço Imperial by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Inauguração Exposição Coleção Roberto Marinho, Um Outro Olhar no Paço Imperial, RJ por Alessandro Mendes, no Flickr


Paço Imperial / RJ por André Barreto Photography, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Centro Cultural Paço Imperial - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Centro Cultural Paço Imperial - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Centro Cultural Paço Imperial - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Paço Imperial / RJ by André Barreto, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Old Cathedral


The Old Cathedral оf Rio de Janeiro dedicated tо Оur Lady оf Mount Carmel, іs аn old church whіch served аs cathedral frоm around 1808 until 1976. The church was founded by the Carmelite Order in 1590, and as years passed they made the church more and more elaborate, adding oval paintings of the Apostles to the walls and extravagant gold-hued Rococo (late Baroque) woodwork. During the 19th century, іt wаs used successively аs Royal аnd Imperial Chapel by the Portuguese royal family аnd the Brazilian imperial family, respectively. This was the site of almost all the major events of the court including the signing of the constitution of the empire, weddings, funerals, and baptism of royal officials.



Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo, Antiga Se, Centro, Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso, no Flickr


Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo, Antiga Se, Centro, Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso, no Flickr


Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo, Antiga Se, Centro, Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo, Antiga Se, Centro, Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso, no Flickr


Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo - Antiga Sé by Rodrigo Soldon, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The church's interior is unbelievable! Why wasn't it kept as the city's cathedral instead of the Ricotta?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> The church's interior is unbelievable! Why wasn't it kept as the city's cathedral instead of the Ricotta?


The Archdiocese of Rio never had its own cathedral since its establishment, having continuosly to make use of lent churches. After several and painful attempts, they eventually managed to obtain a piece of land from the state, where the current cathedral was built, and replaced as seat of the Archdiocese a series of churches that had served as cathedrals since 1676. The most recent and notable of those being the Carmelite Church, now known as the Old Cathedral, and that had been declared Rio's cathedral in the early 19th century by Portugal's Prince after his court arrived in Rio.



WasabiHoney said:


> instead of the *Ricotta*?


:hilarious


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Tiradentes Palace


Tiradentes Palace is one of the dominants of downtown Rio. Located on the XV Square, it is named after one of the biggest national heroes. The building was occupied by the National Congress of Brazil from 1926 to 1960 until it was moved to Brasília, and is now the current seat of the Legislative Assembly of the State of Rio de Janeiro. The architecture stands out for mixing French and neoclassical styles, as well as for the frescoes and sculptures present in the building. The palace hosts permanent exhibition about the history of Brazilian Parliament.



Rio de Janeiro - Palacio Tiradentes by bilderflut photography, no Flickr


ALERJ (Palácio Tiradentes) by Déborah Veras, no Flickr


A foto da foto by Jussara, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

~ November 15, 1889 ~ by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Palacio Tiradentes 02 by Andréa Paccini, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Lage Park


Lage Park is situated right at the foot of Corcovado, and gives you an excellent view of the mountain and the Christ Statue at its peak. A 52-hectare area of landscaped English-style gardens with a beautiful mansion housing a café and the School of Visual Arts, which often hosts art exhibitions and other cultural events. There are several pleasant walks through the park, as well as trails leading into the surrounding tropical forest. The stone paths and bridges lead to ancient trees, a few caves, ponds and even an aquarium.










Parque Lage, by Marcio Santos by Marcio Santos, no Flickr


Parque Lage - RJ by Isadora Cruz, no Flickr





Parque Lage - Rio de Janeiro by Blog Viagem, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Parque Lage by Melina Kuroiva, no Flickr


~ Oh My Gosh!! ;¬O What A Place!!! ~ by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Tranquilidade Parque Lage - Rio de Janeiro - RJ - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, no Flickr


Piquenique Parque Lage - Rio de Janeiro - RJ - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, no Flickr


At Lage Mansion... Superb gardens! by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice park! It's a bit reminiscent of Tijuca forest in some pictures.


----------



## muitaviagem (Aug 19, 2015)

love Rio!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> Nice park! It's a bit reminiscent of Tijuca forest in some pictures.


This park is in fact within the limits of the forest, but a few meters from the urbanized part. Here you can have an idea (the mansion on the center surrounded by the forest)


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Dois Irmãos Hiking Trail


Dois Irmãos (Two Brothers) Mountain is a real landmark of Rio and when looking from the Ipanema Beach, it looks impossible to simply walk up this steep mountain. However, it has a gentle slope on the back so the hike is much easier than one might think. The trail takes a bit less than one hour to the sumit, at 533 meters. Once up there, travelers can contemplate one of the best views of Rio. That includes places like Ipanema, Copacabana, São Conrado and a bit of Tijuca forest.



Trilha Morro Dois Irmãos - Vidigal - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Trilha Morro Dois Irmãos - Vidigal - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro - Jump - Topo do Morro Dois Irmãos - Vidigal - Brasil by .**rickipanema**., no Flickr


Trilha Morro Dois Irmãos - Vidigal - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

São Conrado - Pedra da Gávea - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Trilha Morro Dois Irmãos - Vidigal - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Amanhecer no Morro Dois Irmãos - Rio de Janeiro Dawn in Morro Dois Irmãos (Two Brothers Will) by .**rickipanema**., no Flickr


​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Superb view! And Pedra da Gavea looks especially impressive here!



brazilian001 said:


>


Rick Ipanema trying to beat his rival Osmar Carioca in craziness 



brazilian001 said:


>


The cylindrical tower in the bottom left corner reminds me a little of KICC in Nairobi and Ponte City in Johannesburg. I did a quick research and learned it was a hotel, closed in 1995 and now being renovated. I wonder why they chose to build it in such a remote neighborhood.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> Rick Ipanema trying to beat his rival Osmar Carioca in craziness


 Coincidentaly, both photos were taken on the top of the same mountain!



WasabiHoney said:


> The cylindrical tower in the bottom left corner reminds me a little of KICC in Nairobi and Ponte City in Johannesburg.


Indeed! We have two other towers, erected in the 70s, that resemble Ponte City even more: the Abraham Lincoln and Charles de Gaulle towers in Barra da Tijuca. They are the highest structures of this neighborhood until today. Two other cylindrical towers, also designed by Oscar Niemeyer and following a similar style of Hotel Nacional, come to mind: the Ernest Hemingway in Barra da Tijuca and Santos Dumont in downtown, the latter being the building with the largest number of floors in the city, though not the tallest.



WasabiHoney said:


> I did a quick research and learned it was a hotel, closed in 1995 and now being renovated.


Yes, it's the old Hotel Nacional, designed by Oscar Niemeyer in the late 60s and that was part of push to develop the western part of Rio. When it opened in 1972, it was considered the most modern hotel in Latin America and quickly became a Brazilian design icon. In 1998, it officially joined Rio's heritage list but there hasn't been the funding and support necessary to give the building the attention it deserves. Now, with the Olympics providing impetus for building up Rio's hotel industry, the long dreamed renovation project is finally getting out of the ground. The restoration is expected to be completed by August 2016, in time for the Olympic Games.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


> We have two other towers, erected in the 70s, that resemble Ponte City even more: the Abraham Lincoln and Charles de Gaulle towers in Barra da Tijuca. They are the highest structures of this neighborhood until today. Two other cylindrical towers, also designed by Oscar Niemeyer and following a similar style of Hotel Nacional, come to mind: the Ernest Hemingway in Barra da Tijuca and Santos Dumont in downtown


Wow, that's a lot of cylindrical towers in one city! The only ones I was aware of until now are the Santos Dumont, and more recently the Ernest Hemingway (which appeared once in XL GTC). To be honest, I'm not very fond of towers with this design (I find them a bit creepy for some reason), but they certainly stand out in a world of "regular" ones and are interesting to spot.

By the way, I see Osmar Carioca also has a photobucket account! This guy is unbelievable!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

My God, this is what I call an AMAZING thread! Congratulations my friend, you are really bringing this to another level! I really need to go back to Rio, this time with you as my guide. :lol:

And please keep coming with this! This forum and the whole world needs to know all this incredible city has to offer. :eek2::applause::master::rock:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words, Bye bye! It's great to see you in the international section, too! You will always be welcome here, come when you want! Keep following the thread, there's still much to come. Cheers! :cheers1:


----------



## onthehudson (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm enjoying these pictures. I've been to the "Emporer's Cathedral" and I remember it was such a treasure! I also remember it wasn't so well lit at the time I was there. 

I also like the pictures from the top of the Irmãos. Nice views of Sao Conrado and Pedra da Gavea... Is that an Urubu bird flying over Sao Conrado?

Arpoador is my favorite place in the city, but it really wasn't shown so well in these recent pictures. I'll keep checking in from time to time. (-; 

Obrigado...

005 by randompix1, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

onthehudson said:


> Is that an Urubu bird flying over Sao Conrado?


Yes, I think so.



onthehudson said:


> I'm enjoying these pictures. I've been to the "Emporer's Cathedral" and I remember it was such a treasure! ...
> 
> Arpoador is my favorite place in the city, but it really wasn't shown so well in these recent pictures. I'll keep checking in from time to time. (-;
> 
> Obrigado...


I'm glad you're enjoying the photos. I'll prepare soon a special post to Arpoador, don't worry  Keep following the thread!

PS: Nice photo you posted, but I would like to ask you to change the size to avoid saturating the thread, it's too large kay:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Arpoador


Arpoador is a small strip of sand located between Ipanema and Copacabana. It is often thought of as the birthplace of surfing in Brazil and attracts surfers from all over the world. The rock on the beach is a major attraction. There is a small and easy trail that takes you to the top of the rock, from where you will be able to see on your left side Diabo Beach and Copacabana, and on your right side Ipanema, Leblon and Dois Irmãos Mountain. Visitors hike up the rock to sit down, breathe the fresh breeze from the sea and watch the sun going down. The sunset there is remarkable and draws many people who clap when it appears to go into the sea. 










Arpoador bombando.......! by Antonello!, no Flickr











GEDC0078 by MAHM, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Arpoador Tom Jobim by Valéria del Cueto, no Flickr


Praia do Diabo by R.N. Batata, no Flickr


Atardece arpoador by Mariano Zabaleta, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Joá Neighborhood


Known as the "Beverly Hills" of Rio de Janeiro, Joá is a secluded neighborhood that occupies a lush hillside overlooking the South Atlantic Ocean. Its geography includes the Pedra da Gávea mountain and the Estrada do Joá road, with its four kilometers of elevated highway and tunnels. One of its most pleasant and inviting spots is Joatinga beach, which is hidden inside a residential community and can be reached by a steep, rocky trail leading down from Estrada do Joá. The Joá elevated highway was built in a spectacular setting. Driving along the highway offers ocean and mountain views, as well as a peek at some of the surrounding mansions.










Elevado do Joá by Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flickr


Joatinga e Barra da Tijuca Districts. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Rubem Jr, on Flickr


Joatinga - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Praia da Joatinga by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr









Joá by Osmar Carioca


Joá District. Rio de Janeiro. Brazil by Rubem Porto Jr, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Joá District. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Rubem Porto Jr, no Flickr









Clube Costa Brava by Osmar Carioca









Joá by Osmar Carioca​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

What a wild place! The rocks plunging in the sea and the surf look almost scary! And I wonder how the highway was built, but also how Rubem Jr took his photos (from a helicopter?)



brazilian001 said:


>


Please tell me that's not a flight of stairs on the face of the cliff?


----------



## onthehudson (Apr 16, 2015)

Is this roadway what they call "The _Niemeyer_? I've ridden on that 3 or 4 times and it is an awesome ride with potential for danger. My wife recalls riding back from Rock in Rio (1985) on that road and watching the sunrise. She says it is the most beautiful thing she ever saw.



brazilian001 said:


> Joá Neighborhood
> 
> 
> Known as the "Beverly Hills" of Rio de Janeiro, Joá is a secluded neighborhood that occupies a lush hillside overlooking the South Atlantic Ocean. Its geography includes the Pedra da Gávea mountain and the Estrada do Joá road, with its four kilometers of elevated highway and tunnels. One of its most pleasant and inviting spots is Joatinga beach, which is hidden inside a residential community and can be reached by a steep, rocky trail leading down from Estrada do Joá. The Joá elevated highway was built in a spectacular setting. Driving along the highway offers ocean and mountain views, as well as a peek at some of the surrounding mansions.
> ...


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> What a wild place! The rocks plunging in the sea and the surf look almost scary!


Indeed! In the photo you quoted, Joatinga beach (on the upper right) is not even visible, it completely vanished covered by the surf! 



WasabiHoney said:


> And I wonder how the highway was built


It was built in the early 70s and was part of push to develop the western part of the city. A new roadway parallel to the already existent is now under construction, together with a new bicycle path, both expected to be completed at the beginning of next year. 

Some old photos of the construction: 1, 2, 3, 4.



WasabiHoney said:


> but also how Rubem Jr took his photos (from a helicopter?)


Yes, from a helicopter. Helicopter tours are very popular among tourists, I guess he took one of these tours to make the photos.



WasabiHoney said:


> Please tell me that's not a flight of stairs on the face of the cliff?


It looks like a flight of stairs indeed, but I don't think this is the case (why there would be a flight of stairs ending in the middle of the cliff?) I guess this is something else, maybe a separating wall or a kind of slope containment?



onthehudson said:


> Is this roadway what they call "The _Niemeyer_?


No. Niemeyer is another roadway, relatively close to this one, linking Leblon neighborhood to São Conrado. This one I posted is called Joá, and links São Conrado to Barra da Tijuca.


----------



## onthehudson (Apr 16, 2015)

Obrigado! I see now.. it is two separate roads with Sao Conrado in between. 

Originally Posted by *onthehudson*  
_Is this roadway what they call "The Niemeyer?_



brazilian001 said:


> No. Niemeyer is another roadway, relatively close to this one, linking Leblon neighborhood to São Conrado. This one I posted is called Joá, and links São Conrado to Barra da Tijuca.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


> A new roadway parallel to the already existent is now under construction, together with a new bicycle path, both expected to be completed at the beginning of next year.


Yes you told me about it once. It's the second level below the existing road, right? 



brazilian001 said:


> It looks like a flight of stairs indeed, but I don't think this is the case (why there would be a flight of stairs ending in the middle of the cliff?)


To create a "balcony" with an even more dramatic view than the houses?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> Yes you told me about it once. It's the second level below the existing road, right?


No, it's another viaduct parallel to the existing one. The existing road has already two levels.



WasabiHoney said:


> To create a "balcony" with an even more dramatic view than the houses?


Maybe, there is even something resembling a belvedere at the end of the stairs


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


> No, it's another viaduct parallel to the existing one.


I just realized why I couldn't see the new road on google earth: the picture dates from 2009! From what I see however the cliff is too close to the existing road on most of its length to allow for a second one, so I guess most of it will consist of tunnels?


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

What a great job (and thread) 

Congratulations brazilian001, please keep posting


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice presentation into this thread :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Santa Teresa Neighborhood


Perched on a hill overlooking the city's harbor, the Santa Teresa neighborhood invites visitors to step back in time and experience the faded elegance of Rio's 19th-century mansions and cobblestone streets. It is one of the few neighborhoods to resist development in order to retain its colonial charm. It is famous for its winding, narrow streets and for being an artistic hotspot. Its natural scenery, the pleasant atmosphere and easy access to downtown Rio make this an attractive neighborhood. It is currently a popular tourist site as the area has its fair share of restaurants with live music, cultural centers and other attractions. Its bars and clubs are popular with both natives and tourists. This neighborhood has the only remaining streetcar line so make sure to go for a ride. 



Largo do Curvelo, Santa Teresa, Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso, no Flickr


Bar do mineiro, Santa Teresa, Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso, no Flickr


Castelo Valentim by Rogério Zgiet, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pelas ruas da Charmosa Santa Teresa com uma bela casa enxaimel e um mini-bonde... Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Sunset at Santa Teresa District... by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Santa Teresa by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Largo do Guimarães - Santa Teresa - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr









Santa Teresa by Osmar Carioca









Santa Teresa by Osmar Carioca​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Modernidade e Passados Juntos - Bonde de Santa Teresa e VLT by Ricardo, no Flickr


Rio Santa Térésa Maison Rénovée/ French Style House by dany13, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Santa Teresa by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Santa Teresa, Corcovado e Cristo Redentor - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> From what I see however the cliff is too close to the existing road on most of its length to allow for a second one, so I guess most of it will consist of tunnels?


No, it will be a viaduct like the existing one. It's actually the vegetation that comes so close and that had to be removed to give way to the new road.



Rio atrato said:


> What a great job (and thread)
> 
> Congratulations brazilian001, please keep posting





christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice presentation into this thread :cheers:


Thanks! :cheers1:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Ruins Park


Perched high atop one of the quieter hillsides of Santa Teresa, the Ruins Park is just a few pieces of what's left of an old palace erected in the early 1900s. It was the meeting point of modernism in Rio of the 20s and one of the hottest places in Rio's cultural life until the early 40s. After years abandoned, the house was transformed into a cultural center and today hosts exhibitions and music concerts. There's a small gallery on the ground floor, but the real reason to come there is for the excellent view from the platform up top.



The Observers by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Parque das Ruínas - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Pão de Açúcar e Morro da Urca - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Parque das Ruínas - Santa Teresa - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Parque das Ruínas, Santa Teresa, Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso, no Flickr


Flist - Feira Literária de Santa Teresa - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Reflexo da Catedral do Rio de Janeiro em edifício do centro da cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr


Baía de Guanabara vista do Parque das Ruínas - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Secretaria de Turismo da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Great view indeed!

By the way, I have to take my hat off to that Alexandre Macieira who has taken pictures of every possible spot of the city, even more than Osmar Carioca and Rick Ipanema. He works for Rio's Secretary of Tourism if I understand well?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> By the way, I have to take my hat off to that Alexandre Macieira who has taken pictures of every possible spot of the city, even more than Osmar Carioca and Rick Ipanema. He works for Rio's Secretary of Tourism if I understand well?


Yes, he is one of the official photographer's of Riotur. He has photos of absolutely every corner one can think of! I will certainly be posting many of his pictures in the next sites to come!


----------



## nwmea (Aug 18, 2015)

Is it a chairlift on the top of the mountain that can be seen in the pictures of Flemingo Park?


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Very nice braz. Once I have money, I would like to stay in the hotel where Amy Whinehouse stayed and did her last topless. :lol: 



nwmea said:


> Is it a chairlift on the top of the mountain that can be seen in the pictures of Flemingo Park?


Yep, the Sugar Loaf, one of the most famous and the 3rd oldest in the world :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

nwmea said:


> Is it a chairlift on the top of the mountain that can be seen in the pictures of Flemingo Park?


That's a cable car, linking the Sugarloaf mountain (396 m) to Urca hill (227 m).



Bye bye world said:


> Very nice braz. Once I have money, I would like to stay in the hotel where Amy Whinehouse stayed and did her last topless. :lol:


Great choice, that's a very charming hotel that provides great views of downtown Rio and the bay! I remembered now when you told us that your grandfather once spent all his economies to stay some days with your mother and aunts in Copacabana Palace! :lol:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Glória Neighborhood


Glória, a residential neighborhood strategically located between South Zone and Centro, is one of the most historic areas in Rio de Janeiro with many beautiful art déco buildings. After decades of being overlooked, it recently has been seeing a renaissance and return to its past glamor. Until the middle of the 20th century, Glória was then the heart of Rio's aristocracy, due to its proximity to the governmental seats in Centro and Catete. It became known as "the Paris of Rio", for its many French-style art déco buildings and Paris Square, with its trimmed trees, statues and old-fashioned street lamps. Another historic gem is the Church of Our Lady of the Glory of the Outeiro, which gave the area its name. From the hilltop where the church stands, one has a wonderful view over the bay. The sea side of Glória is taken up by a park around the Marina da Glória, which serves as starting point of boat tours around the bay and leads up to the Museum of Modern Art.



Outeiro da Gloria - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Ricardo, no Flickr


Igreja Nossa Senhora da Glória do Outeiro by Jim Killock, no Flickr


Outeiro da Glória - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Glória by Osmar Carioca


~ The Poles of Glory! ~ by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr









Praça Paris by Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Praça Paris - Rio de Janeiro by Alexandre Macieira


Palácio São Joaquim - Gloria by Luciano Mattos .:. LuMaFe Visões, no Flickr









Rua do Russel by Ronaldo Miranda, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Praça Paris Square by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr









Marina da Glória by Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flickr


​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Marina da Glória


Located in Glória near Centro and close to Santos Dumont Airport, it is considered the most convenient marina to access Rio de Janeiro. It is set in the Flamengo Park, and also includes grounds that serve as a venue for music events and festivals in the city. First in sight at the marina are a number of different businesses, for boat charting and diving equipment, facing out onto the pier and accompanied by a spectacular view of Guanabara Bay. The venue will host the sailing events for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games. 










Rio de Janeiro, World Heritage by Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flickr


Marina da Gloria - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Rio 2014 Test Event - Aquece Rio-38 by International Sailing Federation Media Library, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

O Barcão do Eikão by Raul Lisboa, no Flickr









Evento Elite: Velejando pela Guanabara! by Yelp Inc., no Flickr


Marina da Glória by night by Marcelo Araújo, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Very nice updates, had no idea about Parque Dois Irmãos, what a shame! :bash: :lol:



brazilian001 said:


> Saint Francis of Penance Church
> 
> 
> Located in the Largo da Carioca, the Saint Francis of Penance Church is one of the most awe-inspiring examples of the late Baroque architecture in Brazil, with its interior decorated with carvings and gilded altars. The church was considered completely finished in 1773, however, its construction was started over a hundred years before, in 1653. Together with the Monastery of Saint Anthony, they comprise a rather large Franciscan complex, one of the oldest and most important remaining colonial assemblies in Rio de Janeiro.
> ...


It's really a beautiful Franciscan complex, here is a panoramic photo where we can see it from above:



largo da carioca e convento de santo antônio by Edmir Silvestre, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Bye bye world said:


> Very nice updates, had no idea about Parque Dois Irmãos, what a shame! :bash: :lol:


Don't worry, this park is little known among tourists in general and even locals 



Bye bye world said:


> It's really a beautiful Franciscan complex, here is a panoramic photo where we can see it from above


Great photo, thanks!


----------



## BRMTCBA (Nov 19, 2014)

This is the best Thread ever.. congratulations for the quality !

I am fascinated by the city of Rio de Janeiro . What fascinates me in this city is not only the beauty of the city , but the tenderness of the people . Wall Disney also said he was amazed by the city in its brief stay in this city. I would like to see "Museu do Amanhã" , "Museu da imagem e do som", "Praça da Apoteose" and for sure "Praia de Copacabana".


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

it will be the most beautiful olympic host ever!!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

BRMTCBA said:


> This is the best Thread ever.. congratulations for the quality !


Thanks! 



BRMTCBA said:


> I would like to see "Museu do Amanhã" , "Museu da imagem e do som", "Praça da Apoteose" and for sure "Praia de Copacabana".


They will show up in the thread soon 



TEBC said:


> it will be the most beautiful olympic host ever!!


:cheers1:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


>


This would be a great choice of picture for Guess the City!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> This would be a great choice of picture for Guess the City!


Great idea! I will send this photo to Jan as a suggestion for Guess the City


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Museum of Modern Art


The Museum of Modern Art (MAM), inaugurated in 1948, exists today as one of the most important cultural institutions in Brazil. In 1958, it was transferred to its permanent headquarters, a stunning modernist building in the heart of Flamengo Park designed by the architect Affonso Reidy. It is considered to be the first Brutalist building in Brazil. Exhibiting works from one of Brazil's largest art collections, MAM has become a national reference in modern and contemporary art from Brazil, playing an active role in portraying the city's cultural scene. The permanent exhibition, titled _Genealogies of the Contemporary_, highlights the history of Brazilian art since the 1920, offering visitors a rich panorama of Brazilian art and several creations by a remarkable group of Latin American artists. There are also excellent photography and design exhibits, while the cinema hosts several film festivals annually. 



Museu de Arte Moderna - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Visit.Rio, no Flickr








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Modern Art Museum by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr









MAM - Museu de Arte Moderna do Rio de Janeiro by Photowalk, no Flickr


Rio de Janeiro - RJ © Christian Knepper by Ministério das Relações Exteriores, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

You're doing a really awesome job.

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Maracanã Stadium


No arena is more central to the history of Brazilian soccer than Maracanã Stadium. The location of the final matches in both of Brazil's FIFA World Cups, this stadium has hosted all the great names in Brazilian soccer. Maracanã was originally built to serve as the main venue for Brazil's 1950 FIFA World Cup. Upon the stadium's completion, it featured the largest seating capacity of any soccer stadium in the world. During the final game of the World Cup between Brazil and Uruguay, more than 200,000 people packed into the stadium, the largest audience in world soccer history. Since 1950, Maracanã has been significantly refurbished to serve as the main venue of Brazil's 2014 World Cup. Today, it is a massive open-air arena that seats almost 80,000. The iconic stadium will be the venue for Olympic and Paralympic opening and closing cremonies and Olympic Football. 



























​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Chile 2 x 0 Espanha - FIFA World Cup Brazil 2014 - Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Estádio do Maracanã e o Centro da Cidade ao fundo - World Cup - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr









Maracanã by Rodrigo Teruszkin, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Final da Copa das Confederações 2013 - Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Novo Tour do Maracanã by Cris Dissat, on Flickr


Maracana Stadium - Brazil 2014 - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr​


----------

